# Test/Review of UltraFire SJ18650 6000mAh (Black)



## HKJ (Aug 3, 2014)

[size=+3]UltraFire SJ18650 6000mAh (Black)[/size]







Official specifications:

Rechargeable 3.7 V 18650 6000mAh li-ion Battery
6000mAh 3.7V 18650 rechargeable Battery
No memory effect, recharge up to 1000 cycles
100% Q.C. of every battery
Manufactured by Hi-Capacity power products.
Suitable for laser pointer, flashlight torch and other electronic products.
Safe and environmental friendly.
Item size: 66*18mm






This is a cheap battery from ebay with record breaking capacity according to its specifications. This is, of course, not correct.



































The battery can deliver about 1500mAh at low load, anything about 1A load is a problem and the two cells has different capacity.

































[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

There batteries are not very impressive, they can drive a low power flashlight, but only about half the time a good battery can.
Also remember that these batteries are unprotected.

I will rate this as a bad cell.



[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

How is the test done and how to read the charts
How is a protected LiIon battery constructed
More about button top and flat top batteries
Compare to 18650 and other batteries


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you again for doing these tests for us! These are just too funny!


----------



## 880arm (Aug 3, 2014)

Well at least they measured 6000 watt-hours. Someone probably needs to explain to UltraFire how those are different than mAh :fail:

Thank you HKJ for all the tests you do!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 3, 2014)

It slices, it dices, it.................. needs it's manufacturer to get a good :whoopin:


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 3, 2014)

Typical chinese advertising practices.  Overambitious and overzealous.


----------



## pilou (Aug 6, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Typical chinese advertising practices.  Overambitious and overzealous.



They are off only by a letter: W instead of A. Maybe there is a disclaimer inside the outer wrapper stating they are not responsible for typographical errors :devil:

And btwy, "it is green!" It says so right on it.


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 6, 2014)

LOL :twothumbs


----------



## puffiungmad (Aug 21, 2014)

Great test 

I stupidly purchased 4 of these Ultrafire 6000mah vary cheaply off ebay before id bothered to research them a bit.

Since i have purchased 2 Panasonic 3400mah protected here in NZ 


The ultra fire finally arrived yesterday so as i dont have a proper test setup I have done a Quick test using my cree U2 with the fully charged Ultrafire i measured 900 mAh consumption it only took 1 hour to drop to 2.8 volts 

I know this is only a rough test but they seem to have even less capacity than the above test

Luckily I only payed $7 NZ for the 4 battery's and in hindsight I should of done my research first

Great test thanks for the good info


----------

